# Hr34 client



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there any smaller Samsung TVs like 32" or so for bedroom that are capable of being a client to the Hr34. 
Thanks


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber...VcBF26Lmy!1005328399!-581493343!1338417234239


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info not a lot of choices


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

jford951;3198793 said:


> Is there any smaller Samsung TVs like 32" or so for bedroom that are capable of being a client to the Hr34.
> Thanks


Honestly even if there were (I know there's a 32" capable one but I'm not sure if there's anything smaller) you would probably be much happier with a C31/C41 over a Samsung TV with built in RVU. And with a C31/C41 you can use any TV. If you happen to buy a TV that has a built-in RVU client then great, but that shouldn't be your number one feature when looking for TV.
The only advantage I can think of for the Samsung option is you will own it meaning you can deactivate it by calling in to save the $6 a month, whereas with a DirecTV RVU client if you want to save that $6 you'll have to send it back.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The Samsung UN32EH5300 was a 2012 Samsung Smart TV, which means that Samsung should add RVU to it eventually, but as far as I know it still hasn't been added. That said I wouldn't count on it happening now, since Samsung will be concentrating on their 2013 TVs. In my opinion that could open up Samsung for a lawsuit though, as they very clearly stated all 2012 Smart TVs would get RVU support.

I believe the UN32F5500 coming out this year is supposed to get RVU as well.

Sony is supposed to start releasing some TVs with RVU support this year as well, but I don't think they have released any model numbers or sizes yet. The PS3 is also supposed to be getting an update to support RVU as well.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jford951 said:


> Is there any smaller Samsung TVs like 32" or so for bedroom that are capable of being a client to the Hr34.
> Thanks


Yep, If you want to Spend over $500 on a $32 inch tv.:lol:


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Yep, If you want to Spend over $500 on a $32 inch tv.:lol:


The UN32F5500 that I mentioned has an MSRP of $580, and is selling for under $500 from what I have seen. That's still a bit high for a 32" TV, but not as bad as the UN32ES6500F from last year.

However, I can't verify if it supports RVU at this time or not, but supposedly it should get it eventually if it doesn't have it already since once again Samsung stated all Smart TVs would support it.

edit/ I could have sworn your post said $800 for a 32" TV, did you change it on he ha ha ha.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The UN32F5500 that I mentioned has an MSRP of $580, and is selling for under $500 from what I have seen. That's still a bit high for a 32" TV, but not as bad as the UN32ES6500F from last year.
> 
> However, I can't verify if it supports RVU at this time or not, but supposedly it should get it eventually if it doesn't have it already since once again Samsung stated all Smart TVs would support it.
> 
> edit/ I could have sworn your post said $800 for a 32" TV, did you change it on he ha ha ha.


 According to Directv only the 6000 models and above support RVU
That TV is $700 at Samsung .com


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

This is the list of RVU tvs from Directv
How do I know if my TV is RVU-enabled?
Currently only the following Samsung LED TV models are RVU-enabled:

2011 Models 
D6000
D6400
D6420

2012 Models 
ES8000
ES7550
ES7500
ES7150
ES7100
ES6900
ES6580
ES6550
ES6500
ES6150
ES6100

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3992/kw/RVU tvs


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

damondlt said:


> According to Directv only the 6000 models and above support RVU
> That TV is $700 at Samsung .com


What TV is $700 at Samsung? The UN32F5500 has an MSRP of $580 and is on sale for $500.

http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32F5500AFXZA

It's $478 right now at Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

This is a brand new 2013 model. It wouldn't suprise me that DirecTV just hasn't updated their list to include it if it does support RVU. However, it also could be that it still requires a firmware update that Samsung hasn't sent out before it will support RVU. I don't know, since I don't have one, and I don't know anyone who does. There also isn't any mention of it on any of the websites, but very few TVs on Samsungs site actually mention RVU (including the UN32ES6500F which we do know supports RVU).

I'm just saying it may be an option if he wants to try it out, or wants to wait and see if anyone else can confirm RVU support in it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> What TV is $700 at Samsung? The UN32F5500 has an MSRP of $580 and is on sale for $500.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32F5500AFXZA
> 
> ...


This one is RVU, not the one you mention!
http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32ES6500FXZA
http://www.rvualliance.org/products

If you want to buy a TV and Hope someday it will get the software update, well that's you. Most people interested in buying a TV for RVU are not in the market for wait and see process that may never happen.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

So if I have a tv client do I just hook up the coax that would have gone to STB to the Tv and then set it up in the menu and with directv


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jford951 said:


> So if I have a tv client do I just hook up the coax that would have gone to STB to the Tv and then set it up in the menu and with directv


Not sure! 
I know Member RAD has used one.
Maybe send him a PM and he will give you the run down.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jford951 said:


> So if I have a tv client do I just hook up the coax that would have gone to STB to the Tv and then set it up in the menu and with directv


You'll need a DECA for the coax to become ethernet to the TV.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

damondlt said:


> This one is RVU, not the one you mention!
> http://www.samsung.com/us/video/tvs/UN32ES6500FXZA
> http://www.rvualliance.org/products
> 
> If you want to buy a TV and Hope someday it will get the software update, well that's you. Most people interested in buying a TV for RVU are not in the market for wait and see process that may never happen.


As I have mentioned pretty much in each post. This is a brand new 2013 Samsung Smart TV. Samsung has said that all 2013 smart TVs will be RVU compatible, so in theory it should either already support RVU, or should get an update to support it. That is why I said he needs to try to contact Samsung, look for reviews, etc. to verify for sure that it does support RVU, or that it will get an update to do it. I am just giving him that TV as a possible option to look into because it is significantly cheaper than the ES6100 series, and it should be available for quite a while (the 6100 series will start getting pretty scarce since they are last years model).

Samsung made the same claim last year, and stuck to it for the most part. Almost all of the 2012 Samsung Smart TVs were updated later throughout the year to support RVU. The only ones I haven't heard of getting the update are the EH5300 models, which may still get it or may not, I don't know. But if they don't get it to me it would open up Samsung to a possible lawsuit because they said all 2012 Smart TVs would get it, and the EH5300 models are advertised as a Smart Tv.

Samsung, DirecTV and even the RVU website are pretty slow at adding new model numbers to the list of RVU clients. I'm pretty sure the TVs on the lists now weren't added until a few months after they actually got the firmware update that added RVU functionality.



jford951 said:


> So if I have a tv client do I just hook up the coax that would have gone to STB to the Tv and then set it up in the menu and with directv


As VOS said, no you can't just hook up a coax cable to it. The DirecTV approved method would be to get a DECA with power inserter and hook that up to the coax and power, then run an ethernet cable from the DECA to the TV's ethernet port. I believe it may be possible to just hook up an ethernet line directly from your router/ethernet switch if you have one available, but that would not be supported by DirecTV if you have issues.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with pretty much all of the above post. Samsung has a funny definition of "All Smart TVs" so I would not put too much stock in it. That said, if you have a midrange or higher model it will "probably" have RVU support. I've seen RVU on the 2013 Samsungs (at least in prototype) and it is the fastest RVU experience out there. Problem is that last year they didn't certify the client until October 2012 and that's a long time to wait.

*DO NOT* hook a satellite cable to the antenna input. That input is not designed for such a powerful signal. The correct connection for RVU is ethernet, and the preferred method is coax --> broadband (powered) DECA --> ethernet to TV.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

veryoldschool;3200734 said:


> You'll need a DECA for the coax to become ethernet to the TV.


So the signal actually enters the tv from Ethernet I thought I would have gone through the coax input like the newer STB


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

jford951 said:


> So the signal actually enters the tv from Ethernet I thought I would have gone through the coax input like the newer STB


The RVU connection requires an ethernet connection. I don't believe it will work over WiFi, at least at this time.

The coax inputs on these TVs are still strictly for the ATSC/Clear QAM Tuners. They do not include DECA/MOCA hardware in them.

I think this is because RVU is still pretty new, and not that many people use it. I think if we ever see more providers like Dish, Comcast, etc. start using RVU as well, then TV's will probably start including DECA/MOCA and you will be able to hook them up over coax. Or we might just get a good enough wireless standard by then that you won't need a physical connection at all other than power.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jford951 said:


> So the signal actually enters the tv from Ethernet I thought I would have gone through the coax input like the newer STB


If you call DIRECTC to add a Samsung RVU client to the account they won't do it until an installer comes out and puts a DECA connection to the TV, no using your home ethernet's network. Plus if you set up the TV for a WiFi connection using it's built in adapter and then select an RVU server (assuming you've already had it working via DECA) you get an error message saying you can't use RVU via WiFi.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I agree with pretty much all of the above post. Samsung has a funny definition of "All Smart TVs" so I would not put too much stock in it.


Yea, got burned by that with a TV that had SmartTV on it but DIRECTV and Samsung wouldn't certitify it for RVU, had to return it for the next model up.



Stuart Sweet said:


> That said, if you have a midrange or higher model it will "probably" have RVU support. I've seen RVU on the 2013 Samsungs (at least in prototype) and it is the fastest RVU experience out there. Problem is that last year they didn't certify the client until October 2012 and that's a long time to wait.


Sure hope so since for my 2012 ES6100 series it's horrible. I was hoping that it might be solved by software in a future release but guess it's sounding like maybe it's the silicon that's causing the issue which is a bummer.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

RAD;3200878 said:


> If you call DIRECTC to add a Samsung RVU client to the account they won't do it until an installer comes out and puts a DECA connection to the TV, no using your home ethernet's network. Plus if you set up the TV for a WiFi connection using it's built in adapter and then select an RVU server (assuming you've already had it working via DECA) you get an error message saying you can't use RVU via WiFi.


So if I have an extra deca unit I can't set it up myself and just call in I have to wait for truck roll


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

jford951 said:


> So if I have an extra deca unit I can't set it up myself and just call in I have to wait for truck roll


They made me do that, but they did credit back the $49 charge.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

RAD;3200931 said:


> They made me do that, but they did credit back the $49 charge.


That's sucks it's not just the money it's the time that is more important to me


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jford951 said:


> So if I have an extra deca unit I can't set it up myself and just call in I have to wait for truck roll


If you had a SWM-8, they might let you do it yourself. But, they appear to be more strict with people who have SWM-16's (even though it shoudn't matter because you're not attempting to add a new tuner.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well thanks for everyone's help and info have to see what tv I decide to buy now


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> You'll need a DECA for the coax to become ethernet to the TV.


 so if I hook up a deca how does the deca get power isn't it powered by the STB ? I tried it with a deca I have here and it didn't power up


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

For a white or black deca, you need a power inserter.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

So that is the unit that powers the swim so I would need a coax coming from there to the deca at the tv


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

jford951 said:


> So that is the unit that powers the swim so I would need a coax coming from there to the deca at the tv


Different type of power inserter for the SWM. Have a look at this for an explanation of the different DECAs and what powers them.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203220-receiver-decabroadband-deca-deca-i-or-deca-ii/


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

In case anyone is still looking into this Samsung has finally updated their site to list the 2013 RVU compatible TVs, and yes it does look like the UN32F5500 I was recommending earlier is RVU out of the box, as well as many of the other (if not all) SmartTVs.

http://support-us.samsung.com/cyber/popup/iframe/pop_troubleshooting_fr.jsp?idx=411420&modelname=&modelcode=&session_id=&from_osc=&__ncforminfo=4ofJ7nWyWewiorGTqC-hnOJo2p8QbYYD9s0pMh3sYEXtvUz6k_puFwEGltN721na6rjC-Q5b6RECEhtF07dW7kEHeL5bqlfsmifQxXd1_-8%3D



jford951 said:


> So that is the unit that powers the swim so I would need a coax coming from there to the deca at the tv


You would need this power supply for a receiver DECA.
http://www.amazon.com/POWER-SUPPLY-PS18DER0-03-NETWORKING-DIRECTV/dp/B003ZMH6DO/ref=pd_sim_pc_6

Or you could get one of the old broadband DECAs that came with their own power supply.
http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-DECA-Broadband-Adapter-External/dp/B004HAOWLW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1366824478&sr=8-3&keywords=deca


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As someone that 'believed' Samsung in the past about a set they said would support RVU and then they changed their mind I would wait until it shows up listed at http://www.rvualliance.com/products or another member says that they have one and it works.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think there's a difference in Samsung's blanket "all Smart TVs" claims, and them actually listing model numbers with firmware versions, but I can understand your skepticism. Which model did you have an EH5300?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Beerstalker said:


> I think there's a difference in Samsung's blanket "all Smart TVs" claims, and them actually listing model numbers with firmware versions, but I can understand your skepticism. Which model did you have an EH5300?


Yep, it would show a HMC in the source list but when selected I got a not authorized message, not the normal screens for adding a client.


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I guess I won't worry about having the right hardware since you have to have a truck roll to setup anyways


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

So I called directv to set up my Samsung. They are just going to send me out a powered deca kit free of charge through FedEx. So in a few days I will have it and will activate my tv


----------

